# Relabeling with heat transfer??? Possible?



## HippieGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

I would like to go tagless, remove the tag and place my own lable. Instead of outsourcing the relable work, I was wondering if I could transfer my logo to a heat transfer and place that in place of the label?


----------



## No Face (Mar 19, 2007)

If you have a decent printer, vinyl cutter with an optical eye, and a heat press.....Yes


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could do it with plastisol heat transfers. People use that all the time for relabeling.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

Hanes 5250 , I would imagine is the most popular tagless t-shirt uses heat press tag


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

yes, you can even use inkjet light or inkjet dark opaque transfer papers, if you don't do too many.
The (screenprinted) plastisol transfers will give you the "professional" look though.


----------



## HippieGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks to all, who answered. The plastisol transfers is what I was considering.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

HippieGuy said:


> Thanks to all, who answered. The plastisol transfers is what I was considering.


I've used plastisol transfers from Transfer Express to do relabeling on different brands of t-shirts. Works great and looks great.

The easiest way to apply them is if you have a hat press, but it should work with a regular heat press if you turn the t-shirt inside out I think.


----------

